# Chipmunks and birds



## Harry Gilbert (Sep 2, 2008)

My wife and I found a place where chipmunks and birds are fearless, so we had a photo session. While I was taking pictures of my wife feeding the critters, I had chipmunks, birds, and two squirrels climb into my lap, onto my shoulder, and perch on my head. Enjoy.

http://www.hfgilbert.com/images/CMC/CMC.htm


----------



## roseykrh (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow, those are great pictures. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Those are amazing pictures. Were you in a sanctuary?


----------



## Harry Gilbert (Sep 2, 2008)

Gnarly said:


> Those are amazing pictures. Were you in a sanctuary?


No, but having raised cats, mice, hamsters, gerbils, and a hedgehog, I have learned to be patient and to observe the animals' behavior. So we visited this area and just sat for a few hours at a time over many days, getting the critters used to our presence. A *few* sunflower seeds discretely placed where we had observed the animals visiting repeatedly (chipmunks and birds are highly territorial, and run "patterns") got them to come closer. Over time we moved closer. We became a non-threatening part of their environment. Soon they were literally climbing over us looking for a handout. It's really something to have a chipmunk climb up into your lap, peek into your pockets, and learn to take seeds from your hands. We found that if you stand still with seeds in an outstretched hand, the birds will land, grab a seed and take off. But they are really quick. They are also very picky - I have a high-speed sequence that shows a bird picking through and discarding 5 seeds before choosing one to eat. I didn't see it with my naked eye, but analyzing the photos taken at 5 frames a second revealed what the bird was doing.

I have trained my Black Bear hamsters to take seeds right from my lips - it's like getting a furry kiss. Haven't tried that with the chipmunks yet. We also had some squirrels take food from our hands; I hadn't gotten the cameras set up at that point. Once I forgot myself and reached down and gave a grey squirrel a little scratch between the ears while he was eating seeds from my other hand. He didn't seem to mind at all.

Animals seem to know who "likes" them or not.

Disclaimers: Don't feed animals in the wild unless you are committed to not destroy their natural foraging ability. It does a wild animal no good to become dependent on human handouts that suddenly cease. A few seeds don't hurt, but don't let it become a habit. And don't feed then items they cannot properly digest (like feeding dried corn to ducks). Animals can panic and bite or scratch you. They're not mean, they just get scared. So don't blame the animal. And don't strike back. Ever.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are amazing pictures! That must have been so rewarding to have them trust you like that.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

those are Great pictures!
i remember when i was younger me and my family went to minasota for vacation and we had chipmonks come right on our hands! it was so amazing i wish we could go back,


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

How cute!
Very friendly animals.


----------

